# Baby doeling!



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Cypress had a very pretty doeling today and I'm completely smitten! 

Heheh and there doesn't appear to be any doubts which buck got her! 

I was curious though for everyone out there with boers, under all that pretty red/blonde hair is the undercoat/bottom half of the hair follicles black or is that a trait she got from momma? 

So either seven days late, or two weeks early however you slice it is my first ever baby goat!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a sweet girl, congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definite cutie!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How sweet! I'm not sure about the black skin/undercoat whatever it is. I would assume its something she got from mommy, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Are they boers


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Definately a cutie


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Momma is a registered alpine. I bought her and she had been running with a registered alpine buck, but she had run with a boer at the same time. The boer buck had been sold no idea whether it was fullblood or commercial. 

Daddy definitely wasn't the registered alpine though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep Boer can have black hairs mixed in with the white and/or black splotches on skin.


----------

